
World's Largest Solar Project Would Generate Electricity 24 Hours a Day - simonebrunozzi
http://www.ecowatch.com/worlds-largest-solar-project-nevada-2041546638.html
======
alenartt
Great. Now we only need 330 more of those. Of course there are the heat
islands that would skew weather patterns and actually cause more warming...

